# New local channel charts available



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Your friendly administrator Steve Jay Mehs has graciously typed up local channel charts for Dish Network & DirecTV. Thanks Steve!!!

Dish Network

DirecTV


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

Very Nice, except that Birmingham, San Francisco, Houston, Salt Lake City, Seattle, and San Diego locals that were at 110 are now at 119, WGN,WPWR,WTTW Chicago and WBZL,WBFS,WPBT Miami are also at 119. 

Almost forgot Grand Rapids, these are at 119:
8710-WZZM(ABC)
8711-WWMT(CBS)
8712-WOOD(NBC)
8713-WXMI(FOX)
8716-WGVU(PBS)

And these are at 61.5
8717-WLLA(FAM)
8720-WTLJ(TBN)
8721-WOTV(ABC)

Keep up the good work Steve!!!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks Bryan, I'll make the changes later tonight, I would have included Grand Rapids but I didnt think they were up yet.


----------

